# Is it ok to take two probiotics at the same time?



## kletendre826 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, I have been taking Digestive Advantage IBS for over a month now. I also bought some walgreens super probiotic (their version of align). Is it ok to take both at the same time? If not, should I take florastor and one of the probitoics together instead?Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes it's perfectly fine to mix probiotics.


----------



## ameliajane (Aug 14, 2012)

Did the Digestive Advantage work well for you in the end?


----------



## troubledcreature (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, that was the same question i was asking myself.

I've bought two "Disgestive Advantage" products : "Intensive Bowell Suppor" and "Gas Defence Formula".

I emailed that company in order to ask them if i could take, let's say, one pill of each per day and they answered it was ok

but i would know if there were too many probiotics ingered if i got diarhea !

Each product contain 2 billion per capsule of that probiotic : BC30 (Bacillus coagulans GBI-30, 6086).

So that would make for me 4 billion a day.

I've been suffering from IBS-D (mainly lots of gas and bloating symptoms) for 15 years.

I would like to have feedback about someone who took those products together.

Many thanks.


----------

